# Private contractors and General Under Honorable discharges



## Tnelson (Aug 15, 2017)

Hey everyone, I have a question that I've been asking for awhile now and I feel I might be able to get some answers here. I also noticed from other threads that you guys like the whole story with details so here it is.

I joined the Army right out of high school since it's what I always wanted to do and is kind of a family tradition. Got through basic and airborne school and was stationed in Fort Bragg, North Carolina. Shortly after being stationed there we were deployed to Iraq in 2011 for about 7 months. The rest of my time in service was spent state side. I was sent to the board about 1 year away from my ets date, passed, and was set to be promoted to E-5. Me and some guys went out to celebrate that weekend and I ended up getting really drunk and unfortunately smoking pot and getting popped on a random UA and recieving a field grade article 15 and being chaptered out with a General under honorable conditions for misconduct and received a RE4 reenlistment code in December of 2013. I went my entire service without even a negative counseling statement until this point and received my good conduct medal for 3 years service with good behavior.

This December will be 4 years since I was chaptered out of the military. Since that time I have not had a drink of alcohol or smoked pot since I see them as the tools I used to ruin my life. I still to this day I feel that I let my fellow soldiers down and owe a debt to this country and to my family name that I cannot pay since I can't reenlist. After being discharged I've had no trouble finding employment in the civilian world and even have my commercial driver license which requires fairly regular UA's. Even though I've had no trouble finding employment I still feel empty. I miss the environment and the guys I served with in the Army.

With all that being said, my question is about the likelihood of finding employment with a private contracting company. Being able to reenlist is pretty much out of the question based on the information I've read that is available. I'm wondering what I can expect if applying with a private contracting company? Will they even consider me? Is it a guarenteed no, or is there a chance that they will consider my application?

Thanks.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 15, 2017)

I'll start this off with, I've never heard of someone getting booted with an RE4 renlistment code for first time offence of pissing hot for pot.

You can apply to have your discharge upgraded before 15 years of discharge, after 15 years you have to apply for a change of military record.

As for IC work, probably not anything involving DOD or DOS, or really anything under the US Government. Too many guys out there who didn't fuck up waiting in line for their chance.

You might be able to get picked up by a international company, UK, etc. But I'd imagine you will need your discharge upgraded before they would consider you as well.


----------



## Tnelson (Aug 15, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I'll start this off with, I've never heard of someone getting booted with an RE4 renlistment code for first time offence of pissing hot for pot.
> 
> You can apply to have your discharge upgraded before 15 years of discharge, after 15 years you have to apply for a change of military record.
> 
> ...





Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I'll start this off with, I've never heard of someone getting booted with an RE4 renlistment code for first time offence of pissing hot for pot.
> 
> You can apply to have your discharge upgraded before 15 years of discharge, after 15 years you have to apply for a change of military record.
> 
> ...



Thanks, I appreciate the response. As far as upgrading my discharge, that's pretty much out of the question since upgrades are only given if the discharged person was wrongly discharged. In my case, everything was correct and called for. I'm not trying to justify my actions of, as you put, "fucking up." Just wanted to see if there was anything I could do to redeem myself considering the mistake was along time ago and a mistake that hasn't been made since.


----------



## policemedic (Aug 15, 2017)

You may be able to enlist in the reserves, and then earn an Honorable.  That may change your career outlook.


----------



## Marine0311 (Aug 15, 2017)

Tnelson said:


> Hey everyone, I have a question that I've been asking for awhile now and I feel I might be able to get some answers here. I also noticed from other threads that you guys like the whole story with details so here it is.
> 
> I joined the Army right out of high school since it's what I always wanted to do and is kind of a family tradition. Got through basic and airborne school and was stationed in Fort Bragg, North Carolina. Shortly after being stationed there we were deployed to Iraq in 2011 for about 7 months. The rest of my time in service was spent state side. I was sent to the board about 1 year away from my ets date, passed, and was set to be promoted to E-5. Me and some guys went out to celebrate that weekend and I ended up getting really drunk and unfortunately smoking pot and getting popped on a random UA and recieving a field grade article 15 and being chaptered out with a General under honorable conditions for misconduct and received a RE4 reenlistment code in December of 2013. I went my entire service without even a negative counseling statement until this point and received my good conduct medal for 3 years service with good behavior.
> 
> ...



No they will not.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 22, 2017)

There are thousands of OIF/OEF veterans wanting contract work. The big companies with lucrative and more mission-critical contracts are going to stick with unblemished seasoned professionals. Then you get down to facilities protection and more mundane work and qualifications loosen up a bit...a one or two combat pump former NCO with a spotless record might fit in a subordinate position. But it's competitive. Look at the pool of prospective candidates...all these war vets in their 20s and 30s. Some end up doing minimum wage unarmed condo security in some old folks community in Florida.

I don't know what your chances are, but if I were you, missing the military, I'd try to get back in through the reserves or NG and go from there.


----------

